

Tectonic Shifts Altering The Terrain At Google Maps - dlewis
http://searchengineland.com/tectonic-shifts-altering-the-terrain-at-google-maps-27783

======
pchristensen
An uber-must-read for any map nerds out there.

------
wglb
Excellent, well-informed details.

And insofar as _Obviously, Google has not driven all of the streets in the
U.S_ is concerned, I was going to verify that by pointing to a small town in
the prairie, but just checked and saw that the major streets have street view
whereas they didn't a week ago.

